# Super Clyde Saddles?



## Aquayonex (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm very new to the sport and looking for a replacement saddle on my Giant XTC 29er 1.

I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 290lbs. and my ass hurts like I've been someones b!&#h in prison for 19 years now.

Any suggestions on a good saddle for my 29er hardtail? (Already wearing bike shorts)


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I ride a Specialized Milano Gel. My ass went from prison life to pleasure ride over night. I am a bit heavier, but also taller than you.

The BEST recommendation I can give is to get your ass sized up. Figure out how wide of a seat you need before dropping ANY money on buying seats at random.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

at 6 ft 290 you got a ways to go to before being considered a SUPER clyde, but try a selle italia gel flow max flite. Very comfortable on the nether regions. I'm 6'4" 260 and it's like buttah.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

For whatever reason, my undercarriage took years to toughen up and get used to riding on relatively 'normal' mtb saddles. there were a few that served me pretty and most are no longer made. 

The WTB Comfort V was pretty good to me, but they only make it with a lycra type covering that I do not care for (as far as I know). If you could find an older one with the leather type covering, it would be much better.

There is one still made, but it may not agree with your riding conditions, and it weighs a bit more than the average MTB saddle, and that is the Brooks B17. This was very comfortable to me.

Just remember that what may be the ass-hatchet-from-hell to one rider, may be heaven-sent-to-earth for another.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Dont forget the Chamos Butter. A lot of times its avoidable abrasion that its the problem, not the actually pressure points.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

My saddle of choice is the prologo kappa pas. I like it so much it is on both my road an mountain bikes. For me it has been the most comfortable saddle i have ridden.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

The most important thing you can do is get the right size. Go to a bike shop and get sized up before you buy anything. Does not matter how bad ass the saddle is if you get one too small it will hurt.

Against all common sense stiffer is better. Believe me that Brooks B17 looks like it would be a painful ride ever but is extremely comfortable. I love that saddle.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

It would seem the Brooks B17 is the saddle a lot of people ultimately end up with.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in the same boat... I was VERY happy with the cheapo velo that came on my old redline... but being an OEM from redline and not many redlines out i'm looking for something new... found the stock saddle on the sawyer to be a smidge narrow so going to spend some time on the WTB pure V that was stock on a bike that I traded frames out for... spent less then 10 miles on it... so some more time in it will tell

utlimately I really want a brooks b17 for the pavment bike... but that has to wait for the next big check to come in doh.

in the end get measured (sit bone) and even then you may have to experment a bit to find that magic saddle.


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

i got a brooks b17 and Im in love with it, and im a super mega Clyde


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

WTB Power V. Most amazingly comfortable saddle I've ever had. Bought it on recommendation from another clyde here. Funny thing...bought the power v without any sizing. A year later, I needed a saddle for my other bike, so I figured i'd go have my ass sized...hit the LBS and they sized me on a bontrager somethingorother. It's not nearly as comfy as my Power V.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

275 pounds here. Just ordered a Selle An-Atomica Titanico X a few days ago. I'll let you know how it does, but I'm very hopeful!

Been mostly riding a double sprung gel Serfas for several years (the past year, plus a for a few years before I took a break from cycling), and it's served me well, including for more than 80 miles in one day, but it's a sponge in this climate and finally beat.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Measure your sit bones, this thing is 159 mm wide (Selle SMP Plus) ...I run the same design in an Avant, just not as wide, best saddle Ive ever owned. Not cheap but its quality.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I gotta get a Brooks saddle on the strenth of so many good reviews. Are there any other models than the B-17 anyone can recommend?


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

zarr said:


> I gotta get a Brooks saddle on the strenth of so many good reviews. Are there any other models than the B-17 anyone can recommend?


The Team Pro is a bit narrower I think.


----------



## Cleanzx3 (May 27, 2010)

I just bought a Selle Italia Turbo Saddle for my 80's Raleigh road bike. I was sooo Impressed with the comfort, I swapped it to my 29er. I'm 6'3 280ish.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The Specialized Avatar Comp Gel saddle makes my 320 pound arse very happy. I also agree that you should get measured. One thing I haven't seen asked, how long have you been riding? It can take several weeks of riding before you develop bike a$$. It just takes time on the saddle to get over that initial pain.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

H3LlIoN said:


> WTB Power V. Most amazingly comfortable saddle I've ever had.


yep, my favourite saddle ever. But they discontinued it! :madman:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

another vote for the Power V

I could be talked into selling mine, I don't use it anymore (barely a clyde anymore!)...but it is comfy and TOUGH. Like, 275-300 pounder cyclocross remount tough. Never bent the rails


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

zarr said:


> I gotta get a Brooks saddle on the strenth of so many good reviews. Are there any other models than the B-17 anyone can recommend?


if you can get past the fact that it has that old school look with springs in the back, I just picked up a brooks flyer and it's AMAZING


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Have you tried Selle An-Atomica?
Of course it's leather, and not really intended for wet/mud/rough usage.
But I put mine on my Ventana and it's super comfortable!
I'll never go back to the Brooks (that thankfully some punk stole)!


----------

